# ESPN Insider: Bargnani Measurements



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

7-0 in socks
7-1 1/4 in shoes
Standing Reach 9-2
Weight: 249lbs

:clap: 

Ford also says that he has never been coached to play in the post before this year. Hs coach has been working with him daily to improve his post game.

If those numbers are legit I'm in. He has the physical tools to play the 5.

Bargnani for #1


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

I think with those numbers, we've found our 5. 
Colangelo's been preaching since day one on the job about traditional centres going the way of the dodo bird. I think on draft day, he's going to show just how much he believes that.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Flush said:


> 7-0 in socks
> 7-1 1/4 in shoes
> Standing Reach 9-2
> Weight: 249lbs
> ...


my interest just went up


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Flush said:


> 7-0 in socks
> 7-1 1/4 in shoes
> Standing Reach 9-2
> Weight: 249lbs
> ...


if you could ever get him to the point where he could play the 5 it would really open things up for the offense, you could post up bosh and play AB at the highpost, he would be an absolute nightmare for opposing teams to have to defend. i thought he was going 5th(atlanta), yeah right.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Flush said:


> 7-0 in socks
> 7-1 1/4 in shoes
> Standing Reach 9-2
> Weight: 249lbs
> ...


Thats crule! I am really impressed with 249 Ibs.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

WOW! If that is true then he would be a great person to have at the 5. That front court of Bosh, Charlie and Bargnani is looking pretty sweet.

He may be the third best post up player of the 3, but it would create some great missmatches!


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

The transition to the AB bandwagon has been so easy because he seems to posses the intagibles to succeed. 

Reportedly he hit 3 buzzer beaters in the 1st euro league championship and had a last second block to seal the victory. (can anyone confirm?)

He just seems to have the onions we want. He's 21 and playing very well in the biggest games in Euro basketball. 

None of the top prospects did any better in the BIG NCAA games. And AB is playing a tougher level of comp. 

I offically made up my mind.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

question is, can he defend the 5? I think we all knew he would of been a mismatch even at the 5, but the concern is if he was able to defend it, not play it.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I just looked at the his size again....WOW, bigger than I had hoped for, and he plays so smooth....I think he can turn out to be a great player for the Raptors...I am back to being hyped for the draft. :biggrin:


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> question is, can he defend the 5? I think we all knew he would of been a mismatch even at the 5, but the concern is if he was able to defend it, not play it.


Will he be any worse than the guys we have now to defend the 5....other than Shaq(how many years left) and Yao, who do you worry about having to shut down? Remember that the ther teams 5 will have to guard Bosh or Bargnani....or even Charlie.....how are they going to fare.

The bigger question might be...can he be a good help defender and block some shots for us?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Dee-Zy said:


> question is, can he defend the 5? I think we all knew he would of been a mismatch even at the 5, but the concern is if he was able to defend it, not play it.


think phoenix suns and dallas mavericks.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> question is, can he defend the 5? I think we all knew he would of been a mismatch even at the 5, but the concern is if he was able to defend it, not play it.



9'2 and 250 sure helps his case...that's the point


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

billfindlay10 said:


> Will he be any worse than the guys we have now to defend the 5....other than Shaq(how many years left) and Yao, who do you worry about having to shut down? Remember that the ther teams 5 will have to guard Bosh or Bargnani....or even Charlie.....how are they going to fare.
> 
> The bigger question might be...can he be a good help defender and block some shots for us?




Curry and any other 5 with a 5 body, or just some dude with a ****load of meat on his back eats the raps alive, when I say can he defend the 5, I mean can atleast protect our paint from the Cury of the league. IT's true that there isn't much you can do agaist yao and shaq except run and time for shaq.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

that's another thing too, how well does he run the floor? I have heard alot of his smooth touch and shot for a 7 footer but what about running the floor? I know Dridge does that well. (Hence I think Raps could run and gun with dridge) Could we do that with Gnani too? (Not a rethorical question)


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> I mean can atleast protect our paint from the Cury of the league.


You want to judge a potential #1 overall draft pick based on if he can defend Eddie Curry? :raised_ey



Dee-Zy said:


> how well does he run the floor? I have heard alot of his smooth touch and shot for a 7 footer but what about running the floor? I know Dridge does that well. (Hence I think Raps could run and gun with dridge) Could we do that with Gnani too? (Not a rethorical question)


http://draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=154


That aspect of his game has already been evaluated to death. The only real question is his post game.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> Curry and any other 5 with a 5 body, or just some dude with a ****load of meat on his back eats the raps alive, when I say can he defend the 5, I mean can atleast protect our paint from the Cury of the league. IT's true that there isn't much you can do agaist yao and shaq except run and time for shaq.


Curry is not going to make or break a season vs the Raps....over a 7 game series Curry does not even enter my radar....he may score but he does not rebound and do the other things to help his team win.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Flush said:


> You want to judge a potential #1 overall draft pick based on if he can defend Eddie Curry? :raised_ey




If he will play the 5 and can't defend a player like Cury, who has been eating the RAps front court alive ever since he stepped his foot in the league, yes.

unless he will play the 3 and we sign a C through FA then no.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

billfindlay10 said:


> Curry is not going to make or break a season vs the Raps....over a 7 game series Curry does not even enter my radar....he may score but he does not rebound and do the other things to help his team win.



IF we can't get passed Cury, how many teams do you think we'll pass in the playoffs??? 7 games is a difference between playoffs and no playoffs too, it's also the difference between 4th and 8th seed.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> If he will play the 5 and can't defend a player like Cury, who has been eating the RAps front court alive ever since he stepped his foot in the league, yes.
> 
> unless he will play the 3 and we sign a C through FA then no.



You obviously don't like the pick

You worry about his ability to gaurd Eddie Curry then wonder about his ability to run the floor claiming that LA would run better. LA would also struggle tremendously against a Curry (see Big baby)...but that doesn't seem to bother you.

at 250 he runs the floor very well and stands a better chance to bang then LA. That is the point of this thread!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Flush said:


> You obviously don't like the pick
> 
> You worry about his ability to gaurd Eddie Curry then wonder about his ability to run the floor claiming that LA would run better. LA would also struggle tremendously against a Curry (see Big baby)...but that doesn't seem to bother you.




the running the floor question wasn't in terms of vs Dridge. It was a genuine question.

You are right about big baby, but Dridge has a post up game and has the frame to put up more power, if Bosh got stronger, Dridge can and will too. Dridge has the body to become a legit 5 in the NBA.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> If he will play the 5 and can't defend a player like Cury, who has been eating the RAps front court alive ever since he stepped his foot in the league, yes.
> 
> unless he will play the 3 and we sign a C through FA then no.


This is my point....can Curry defend him or Bosh....no....so what is the point....in the past Curry had to play Hoffa or Woods or Davis....not much to guard there...now he would have to run off of screens, guard off of the bounce and play on the perimeter...how is Curry going to handle that?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

billfindlay10 said:


> This is my point....can Curry defend him or Bosh....no....so what is the point....in the past Curry had to play Hoffa or Woods or Davis....not much to guard there...now he would have to run off of screens, guard off of the bounce and play on the perimeter...how is Curry going to handle that?




good point


Bosh + CV + Gnani vs Bosh + CV + Woods/Hoffa



I think we all knew that offensively it would make us sick, but I'm still worried about the D, LAst thing we need is more holes in our defense so somebody can whip their penis out and rape us.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Andrea Bargnani Bandwagon signup sheet -> :makeadeal <- me


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> good point
> 
> 
> Bosh + CV + Gnani vs Bosh + CV + Woods/Hoffa
> ...


Team "D" is an issue, but Bosh has only got better at it, Charlie just came off of his rookie season, throw out an improved Joey, Jose, Sow, Bonner and a sloid Mo Pete and we are going in the right directon....There is not a player in the draft that would fix our team "D"....the person that may help the most might be Sheldon Williams....but he is not a top pick. If we can land a free agent of some value it will go a long way in help out our defensive numbers.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

trick said:


> Andrea Bargnani Bandwagon signup sheet -> :makeadeal <- me


Sign me up Trick.....I am still on the Ammo bandwagon though!


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

not that it matters much, but 9'2 inch standing reach isn't particularily great for a guy over 7'1. 

tyson chandler is known for short arms, and he measured 9'2 inch standing reach too. And he measured a half inch shorter w/o shoes


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i think this thread has strayed off topic, the guy is most likely a 4, you probably dont want to mess with that. morrison fits what they are doing there or maybe aldridge but my point has been this guy(bargnani) is the best player, so what do you do?


----------



## PickleJ74 (May 24, 2006)

Let's pick Bargnani with the 1st (or trade down and get him, if that is possible, and that is a big IF), sign Pryzbilla, and pick up a point through a trade (e.g. Ridnour, Jasikevicus, or however you spell it), draft someone like Denham Brown in the second round (I like him for more than just being Canadian; he'll play a role; he did at UConn), and draft a Euro to leave over there with the other second. (Note: My bench positions are big man (BM; compliments C/PF), swing man (SM; compliments SF/SG), combo forward (CF; think Diaw as ideal), and combo guard (CG; think Barbosa).

Starters:
C Pryz (even if slightly overpriced; as long as it is a tradeable contract; e.g. 3-4 years)
PF Bosh
SF Villy
SG Peterson
PG Ridnour (I don't know how we are getting him yet)

Bench:
BM Bargnani (play him as much as possible and have Pryz in there when muscle needed)
SM Graham (a quicker SF, bigger SG)
PG Calderon

CF Bonner
CG Filler until Ukic is ready (someone who can D up point guards probably; Ridnour & Calderon may not be the stoppers we need)

Depth/future:
C Whaley/Sow (someone to fill some depth)
PF Humphries (give him every chance to beat out Bonner at the combo forward spot)
SF Brown
SG Ukic? (groom him for the combo guard spot in the mold of a slower Barbosa)
PG Barrett/Martin (go with a vet here)

Then we still have Slokar & the other 2nd playing over in Europe. I would be excited about this team.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

ansoncarter said:


> not that it matters much, but 9'2 inch standing reach isn't particularily great for a guy over 7'1.
> 
> tyson chandler is known for short arms, and he measured 9'2 inch standing reach too. And he measured a half inch shorter w/o shoes


chandler is also known as a shotblocker and rebounder. he seems to have plenty of length to get the job done.

also, we don't know if the 9'2 measurement is done in socks or shoes, for either case. 

of course we don't know how reliable this info is. euroleague has him listed as substantially shorter- a shade under 6'11.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

tysons a fantastic athlete for that size though

not sure about bargnani, but it doesn't sound like his in the same league as tyson to me


----------



## cv3bandwagon (Mar 16, 2006)

trick said:


> Andrea Bargnani Bandwagon signup sheet -> :makeadeal <- me


Sign me up.

To me Bargnani is perhpas the best player in the draft and would make the raptors match-up hell. Also his quick feet and length along with Chris and Charlie's quick feet and length would really make our defense into a real nice swarming double team kind of defense. Plenty of help form the weakside where all three are excellent weakside shotblockers.


----------



## Theberge43 (Nov 2, 2004)

Man ... we really need new info. AB measurements is the most exciting news of the week ... that's sad.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

SkywalkerAC said:


> of course we don't know how reliable this info is. euroleague has him listed as substantially shorter- a shade under 6'11.



The same article reports that he has grown a couple of cm's since his last measurement. So who knows how current any of that is. 

The numbers also came from Treviso's GM (the guy rumored to be our next assistant GM, name?), sohopefully we will have an inside scoop as to their validity.

BC also claims that they have been very forward with AB and they have more info on him than any other player to date.


----------



## Theberge43 (Nov 2, 2004)

Just tought of something ... a frontcourt of *A*ndrea, *C*harlie & *C*hris is destiny for the Raptors playing in the *ACC* !

That's exciting news too !


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Theberge43 said:


> Man ... we really need new info. AB measurements is the most exciting news of the week ... that's sad.


so true.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

They have the ESPN insider posted on the Chicago board,.....was worth the read, good info on his game....chech it out quick...it will get edited.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

billfindlay10 said:


> They have the ESPN insider posted on the Chicago board,.....was worth the read, good info on his game....chech it out quick...it will get edited.



Sorry it is gone!


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

Pretty good review of Bargnani (and others) at 82games:

http://www.82games.com/euroleague.htm


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

and just wait for Bargs to start hitting the gym with Bosh, Joey, Hump, and co. he could be a beast.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I think we've seen in the finals the effect that having a 7 footer on quick double teams can make. the ability to rotate quickly is also essential and all of our bigs have that ability. 

We're still going to need a bruiser or two (maybe Humphries and Sow can fill that role?) but having three guys each with 9'2 length that can play together would be huge. 

Man, the court is going to be WIDE open for Bosh to go to work. 

If Bargnani is drafted, I'll be very interested to see how BC plays the free agent market for centers. I'd be inclined to think he doesn't spend much more than the MLE on a big, yielding plenty of time for Bargnani in his rookie season. With Bargs on the team, I think Nazr sounds a bit better than Przy. But maybe BC will be even more economical?

oh how far our frontcourt has come since the days of AD and JYD sticking it out alone.

oh, and i now think MJ should be re-signed. (WIDE open)


----------



## tobybennett (Jun 12, 2003)

If they draft Bargnani, the Raptors will still be one of the worst defensive teams in the league. I guess Morrison or Aldridge wouldn't make that much of an defensive impact either, so AB looks like the best pick.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

tobybennett said:


> If they draft Bargnani, the Raptors will still be one of the worst defensive teams in the league. I guess Morrison or Aldridge wouldn't make that much of an defensive impact either, so AB looks like the best pick.



if all we added was bargnani we would probably still be one of the worst defensive teams NEXT YEAR, this is true. AB has a lot of work to do- mentally and physically- at that end of the court.

of course BC is going to add more than just our draft pick. From second round to free agency i expect added length, athleticism, and defensive ability.

and, of course, i expect the raptor offense to be even more potent and our rebounding to improve likewise (playing big lines for the majority of each game).


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

Theberge43 said:


> Just tought of something ... a frontcourt of *A*ndrea, *C*harlie & *C*hris is destiny for the Raptors playing in the *ACC* !
> 
> That's exciting news too !


that's already been said b4. lol. a little too late.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

tobybennett said:


> If they draft Bargnani, the Raptors will still be one of the worst defensive teams in the league. I guess Morrison or Aldridge wouldn't make that much of an defensive impact either, so AB looks like the best pick.


they are already one of the worst teams in the league, with 3 real tall guys on the front line and with BC talking like he wants a european style team expect a lot of zone defense, which can be really good if its done right.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Damn...I've been hating on the Bargnani bandwagon since we got the #1 pick, but 7' 250 with his skills is hard to pass up. I had no idea how much he had bulked up. I'd still rather have Morrison, but at this point I might take Bargs over Aldridge, especially with LA's recent comments about playing in Canada.However, one thing still concerns me - he has a big body, but Bargnani had better be a better rebounder than I've heard in reports if he wants to play center.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

A truly mobile 7 footer that can shoot? I guess a hands down consensus #1 pick has finally come. If Charlotte wants Morrison BAD and Chicago wants Aldridge BAD, it would be great to trade down with Charlotte, get Knight and Bargani. 

Brevin Knight / Jose Calderon
Morris Peterson / Joey Graham
Charlie Villanueva / Matt Bonner
Chris Bosh / Kris Humphries
Andrea Bargani / Whaley?

We got a distributor, 3 guys that can stroke the 3, 3 guys that can create their shot, 3 guys that can block and rebound in good numbers ...that's really wicked.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

Hate to say it... I'm actually growing on AB... nooo.


----------



## Theberge43 (Nov 2, 2004)

Are we even remotly conscient that all this is just hype ... that we never really seen him play ... that we have absolutly no idea how his game will translate to the NBA (like all other prospects in fact). The guy is an enigma ...

Anyways, I can't wait for that BS to be done & over with ... bring on the draft for c*****'s sake !


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

Theberge43 said:


> Are we even remotly conscient that all this is just hype ... that we never really seen him play ... that we have absolutly no idea how his game will translate to the NBA (like all other prospects in fact). The guy is an enigma ...
> 
> Anyways, I can't wait for that BS to be done & over with ... bring on the draft for c*****'s sake !



I've seen him play a couple of times. Once against the Raptors, a couple of times on raps TV.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Flush said:


> The transition to the AB bandwagon has been so easy because he seems to posses the intagibles to succeed.
> 
> Reportedly he hit 3 buzzer beaters in the 1st euro league championship and had a last second block to seal the victory. (can anyone confirm?)
> 
> ...


he, Charlie V, and Bosh are all the same age. a frontcourt to mature together, and 7 years from now, if they stay together, will absolutely PWN


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

kirk_2003 said:


> Hate to say it... I'm actually growing on AB... nooo.


werd


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

all of a sudden, now that he measures out, "he's our 5!"

offseason magic at its best. stats, numbers, measurements, any tangible information, changes a player's game alone. imo, that's the foundation on which 'busts' are made. screw the videos, gimme the scouting reports!

not that it matters much to me, but i might as well say something on the subject: i would sincerely doubt those measurements. looking at his videos, he _looks_ (not _plays_) more like a 6'10 player. i like andrea, his reach is very long indeed (he's deceptively long in that regard), but i don't believe his body is 7'1 (at least not on those files). i know it doesn't matter, but i thought i'd say it anyway. take what you will...

peace


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

C'mon, you can't measure height from those clips... :biggrin: 

As you know, i'm italian and i've seen him playing much times. He's a legit 7-1 (with shoes). 
I don't know if he's actually 249 lbs or something less (i thought 240 at best)...

I know that NBA TV is going to broadcast Italian League Finals like last year... in game-1 (Benetton won at Bologna) Andrea finished with 16 pts, 5 boards and 1 block in 25 minutes.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

The measurements are one thing. I'm not as concerned about the height. But that 250 is pretty nice at any height.

I also like the fact that he's never been coached to play in the post before this year. He will hopefully have a nice learning curve in that regard. 

http://www.basketground.it/public/images/pagine/8553/BARGNANI89624006001150318661435.jpg 

Plus he looks pretty 7 footish to me there

PS how do I post a pic??


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

ballocks said:


> all of a sudden, now that he measures out, "he's our 5!"
> 
> offseason magic at its best. stats, numbers, measurements, any tangible information, changes a player's game alone. imo, that's the foundation on which 'busts' are made. screw the videos, gimme the scouting reports!
> 
> ...


draftsites list him as a legit 7footer. take it as you will... the 250lbs is somewhat shocking though, but im really growing on AB just because how well he might fit into our run and gun offense...


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

7"0 players that possess that kind of skill set are very rare, you can probably count them on one hand.

however, strength is more important to me right now than his hieght, he looks like he might need to put on a little wieght but if he is truly 250 lbs, that's not too bad right off the bat.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *Flush!*
> 
> PS how do I post a pic??


take the link then paste it in "insert image" icon, ......


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Theberge43 said:


> Are we even remotly conscient that all this is just hype ... that we never really seen him play ... that we have absolutly no idea how his game will translate to the NBA (like all other prospects in fact). The guy is an enigma ...
> 
> Anyways, I can't wait for that BS to be done & over with ... bring on the draft for c*****'s sake !


that's why the team has scouts to actually go over and watch him play, let me use a little hockey analogy for you canadian types. would you have a problem if the habs went and drafted some hotshot russian even though you had never seen him play. i didnt think so.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

trick said:


> Andrea Bargnani Bandwagon signup sheet -> :makeadeal <- me



Sign me up! :biggrin:


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *rainman !*
> 
> let me use a little hockey analogy for you canadian types. would you have a problem if the habs went and drafted some hotshot russian even though you had never seen him play. i didnt think so.


worst analogy ever!! :biggrin: 

please don't dumb things down to hockey

but, for one thing thier are many russians in the NHL, how many Italians are in the NBA, yet alone are slated as a top 5 pick


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

He's a centre like Juan Dixon is a point guard.


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

just look at the vids of bargs again...maybe its just me, those highlights seem as if they're being played at 1.5x the normal speed? 

pros:

regardless, this guy range absolutely seems to be the truth...he was shooting euro 3's as if they were free throw; with complete and utter ease...the guy looks to easily have nba 3pt range with perfect shooting form, really...i would love to see how he tests out doing that nba 3pt shooting drill...i bet he comes out aces in that drill...

again, i dont know how much i trust the actual speed of the vids, but he seems to move exceptionally well for a guy thats 7 ft...full insider report is up on the other big message board r. gm (but i dont know for how long...) where the benneton coach says that one of his best attribute is that he likes to take it to the hole strong and is not afraid of contact when he gets there...fu*k yeah...i love hearing that sh*t...(getting to the line more often then the opposing team= winning formula 75-80% of the time)...ppl like to say that bosh and aldridge games are similar (not really imo..) but this guys sounds like bosh wayyy more to me...put a smaller guy on him, he'll shoot over you, put a big guy on him, blows by you...with bosh and barg on the floor, i can see us putting the opposition in the penalty real fast...i also think his althleticism is legit thou. cuz in the same insider article, it says barg. was pulling up on fast breaks and shooting 3! what 7ft does that? thats so fuc*ing dirty, man...i wish i could see him in a real live game as opposed to these highlight vids, but he looks extremely fluid in his vids for a 7ft...i think its legit...

another big thing for me when it comes to evaluating a player is how a guy produces in high pressure situation...i absolutely do not want any soft guys like webber, stojakovic, etc, etc...those guys kill your team because you cannot rely them in the clutch but you must pay them superstars dollars, which eat up a huge amount of your capspace, thus limiting the players you can bring in, having to rely on role players to produce in big moments, etc, etc.....barg. doesnt seem to be soft at all...in fact, he seems to be thriving considering his age and experience (e.g article mentions 3 buzzer beaters he went off on when bc was watching) these euro arenas are crazy too...according to ford, the team he was playing against, the fans of said team have been known to heat up coins before the game and shoot them at the opposing players...lol...thats crazy...thats the kind of atmosphere hes up against in which he is doing well in...impressive...

cons:

according to the article, hes still a little weak physically and was getting pushed around by bigger players + didnt look good rebounding wise...again, not unexpected considering his age and the fact that hes playing against men, not kids like in the ncaa...i still think despite his height and weight hes more of a finesse 4 then anything, but he'll probably be able to slide in at 5 like gasol does...not an ideal situation, but hes better able to handle it imo then bosh, simply because he has the frame to withstand punishment in the paint better then bosh will...


looked lost on defense...this is understandable thou because the article says that benneton runs a complex defensive system and that his coach had him guarding 3,4, 5's...i dont think this guy will ever be a great defender, but with his reputed work ethic, i think hes someone u can get by with,especially considering his vast offensive potential...

conclusion:

my personal preference has been 1.a aldridge 1.b bargnani but i think its slowly beggining to change into a vice versa situation...

i see aldridge as a 15-18/10 centre but im really beggining to be convinced that bargnani has 20+ potential...bpa>need, clearly in this situation...i think bargs. is gonna be the guy come draft night...


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> If he will play the 5 and can't defend a player like Cury, who has been eating the RAps front court alive ever since he stepped his foot in the league, yes.
> 
> unless he will play the 3 and we sign a C through FA then no.


Wow, no you're really grasping at straws to make Bargs look bad and Aldridge look good. How many big centres with offensive ability are there in the league under the age of 34? One, Eddy Curry. To build a team to compete against Eddy Curry.


> IF we can't get passed Cury, how many teams do you think we'll pass in the playoffs??? 7 games is a difference between playoffs and no playoffs too, it's also the difference between 4th and 8th seed.


Again, Curry is a player on the Knicks. Yes the same Knicks that are the biggest sh** show in professional sports. Not too worried about one player on the Knicks. Chances are he'll be out of the league due to heart problems in a few seasons anyway.



> the running the floor question wasn't in terms of vs Dridge. It was a genuine question.
> 
> You are right about big baby, but Dridge has a post up game and has the frame to put up more power, if Bosh got stronger, Dridge can and will too. Dridge has the body to become a legit 5 in the NBA.


Dridge has the frame to put up more power. Where are you getting this from? He hasn't put on a lot of weight this past season and has talked in interviews about it not being necessary to put on weight, citing KG as an example. Dridge has the 'I don't want to be a centre' syndrome that so many young 7 footers get. Bargnani on the other hand has put on a lot of weight in the past year, especially in the legs if you look at those pictures, his calves are much bigger than before. His increased lower body strength will give him a better chance in the post defensively than LA. 

Besides, we've got big, strong Humphries to bang with the big boys.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

Flush said:


> 7-0 in socks
> 7-1 1/4 in shoes
> Standing Reach 9-2
> Weight: 249lbs
> ...


don't believe the hype


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

wow, this makes him more intriguing..


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm ready to endorse a Bargs pick, even at 1 if need be. But I fully expect a trade down to 3 or 4.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

TRON said:


> worst analogy ever!! :biggrin:
> 
> please don't dumb things down to hockey
> 
> but, for one thing thier are many russians in the NHL, how many Italians are in the NBA, yet alone are slated as a top 5 pick


How many Germans b4 Dirk?

How many Chinese b4 Yao?

How many Argentinians b4 Manu?

Your argument has no merit.

Euroleague > NCAA.

Bargnani excels in Euroleague. 

Doesn't matter where he is from.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

soft euro center.. it just hit me.

Sabonis


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Benis007 said:


> soft euro center.. it just hit me.
> 
> Sabonis


Wow, that would just be horrible.


----------



## cram (Jul 18, 2003)

Team Mao said:


> Wow, that would just be horrible.


I hope you're being sarcastic. Sabonis in his prime was one of the best centers in the world.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

cram said:


> I hope you're being sarcastic. Sabonis in his prime was one of the best centers in the world.


Sorry, sarcasm doesn't show up in posts. Sabonis on the CCCP teams was badass. Even well after his prime in Portland, he was one of the better centres in the league. I'd love to have that calibre of player on the Raptors.
I'm at the point now that I'd be disappointed with anyone else being drafted by Colangelo.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

cram said:


> I hope you're being sarcastic. Sabonis in his prime was one of the best centers in the world.


so true, NBA basketball fans only got the tail end of his career.

i would be willing to go out on a limb and say he is the best player to ever come out of europe, besides Dirk.


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

Does it matter what they say he measured at? Surely the raps will measure and weigh him when he works out.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

He's every pound of that 249

couldn't resist. Is it next wednesday yet?


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Flush said:


> He's every pound of that 249
> 
> couldn't resist. Is it next wednesday yet?



Looks good to me.....also looks like he can add a few more pounds as well.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

strong legs are extremely important at his height, so he's off to a great start there. next up- upper body.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

that info just seems so questionable to me. don't have insider, anyone know where ford got his #'s? does he cite any events/articles/admissions?

just bizarre, imo: 7'1.25". that's substantially taller than the 6'10" he's been tracked as virtually any/everywhere else, or at best the 6'11" that you see on one site or another. i mean, *7'1.25"*. man, dunno who to believe anymore. and if you consider it from a common sense point of view, who would be measuring him right now? he was in the midst of the italian post-season until yesterday; aside from exchanging pleasantries with nba personalities, i don't know whether he'd benefit from conducting in-depth interviews to determine his draft prospects (and wasting time in front of a scale, etc.).

anyway, just saying... the ford claim is too... _bizarre_ for me. maybe andrea grew over his last official weigh-in, but ford wouldn't know that- would he? what's more, he still doesn't look like a 7'1", 249 lb kid from any of the clips i've seen. and even if he is (somehow), even if the camera's mr. deceptive these days, he certainly doesn't play like a *bigger hakeem* olajuwon, so i guess the point is moot.

but does anyone know where chad ford got these measurements? maybe his editor gave them to him. don't trust anyone these days. 

peace


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

ballocks said:


> that info just seems so questionable to me. don't have insider, anyone know where ford got his #'s? does he cite any events/articles/admissions?
> 
> just bizarre, imo: 7'1.25". that's substantially taller than the 6'10" he's been tracked as virtually any/everywhere else, or at best the 6'11" that you see on one site or another. i mean, *7'1.25"*. man, dunno who to believe anymore. and if you consider it from a common sense point of view, who would be measuring him right now? he was in the midst of the italian post-season until yesterday; aside from exchanging pleasantries with nba personalities, i don't know whether he'd benefit from conducting in-depth interviews to determine his draft prospects (and wasting time in front of a scale, etc.).
> 
> ...


supposedly, the "nba" asked for measurements and the team trainer reported back with these. i think that's as much as we know.

he is listed a little lower on various websites but the feeling that has been conveyed over the last year or so, for me, was that he was a legit seven footer (though as we know that usually doesn't mean seven foot in socks).

the 249 lbs has to be the most dubious measurement here. that's a huge increase from previous reports and looking at his upper body you surely have to wonder.

thankfully BC will have accurate info to base his decision on, regardless.


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

Mockdraft Sites aren't too reliable on these measurements... Andrea is a legit 7-0 (7-1 with shoes) and his weight is around 245 lbs (he said that in a interview).


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

I consider myself a pretty good judge of weight. One thing is for sure AB looks 'thicker' than aldridge to me. 

His forearms and his waist both look very healthy in that picture. I don't think it is unreasonable for him to weight 10-15 lbs more than Aldridge who officially weighed in at 235.


----------



## ABC (Nov 4, 2002)

I' m not convinced about Bargani. I think Morrison will be the better choice.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

Flush said:


> I consider myself a pretty good judge of weight. One thing is for sure AB looks 'thicker' than aldridge to me.
> 
> His forearms and his waist both look very healthy in that picture. I don't think it is unreasonable for him to weight 10-15 lbs more than Aldridge who officially weighed in at 235.


from the picture.. he looks about 240-245... i'll say 245  

that's basically Dirk's weight... Im taking he is the clone of Dirk in terms of weight and height...

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dirk_nowitzki/?nav=page


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

ABC said:


> I' m not convinced about Bargani. I think Morrison will be the better choice.


if it was down to "ammo" or il mago... please give me Bargnani.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

kirk_2003 said:


> if it was down to "ammo" or il mago... please give me Bargnani.


ditto. i think morrison would make us a competitive team (capable of making playoffs) immediately but his upside doesn't exactly scream championships. i think we might be able to draft bargnani, compete to make playoffs, and have that championship upside. 

good guards can be culled from all over the place- raja bell for example.

the news of AB's shotblocking improvement and prowess has been the most pleasant suprise leading up to this draft. that might not translate in his rookie season with the learning curve so steep but i really think it will pay off in the long term.


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

although i would love BC to draft AB or ammo, i just have a few concerns about AB's stats in the Euroleague. i know stats don't mean everything, but he's only averaged 10.9 pts in 18 Euroleague games. 10.9? What's up with that? i know the league's more competitive than NCAA, but if ammo can average 28 pts to lead all college players, this has to be taken into consideration. And I saw a lot of Ammo's shots were contested, but he was still able to make them. Can anyone tell me why AB's averages are so low? thanks


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

vinsanity77 said:


> although i would love BC to draft AB or ammo, i just have a few concerns about AB's stats in the Euroleague. i know stats don't mean everything, but he's only averaged 10.9 pts in 18 Euroleague games. 10.9? What's up with that? i know the league's more competitive than NCAA, but if ammo can average 28 pts to lead all college players, this has to be taken into consideration. And I saw a lot of Ammo's shots were contested, but he was still able to make them. Can anyone tell me why AB's averages are so low? thanks


Ammo was the number one option on the team playing close to full minutes every game. Bargnani is still young, which means a lot in Europe (so I've heard). He's usually 3rd or 4th option according to my firsthand acounts and plays usually closer to 20 mpg in Euroleague as opposed to Adam's 35 mpg.


----------

